# M50 Toll : One Way Charge or Both Ways ?



## RedTop (24 Apr 2009)

I noticed that there is no signs reminding drivers to pay toll heading Northbound on the M50 towards the airport.  On returning home to Limerick, I noticed several reminders to pay the toll so I am not sure if the charge only applies on Southbound traffic.  No explanation on website that I could find, so I paid eflow.ie both ways for fear of a fine/summons.  Did I pay Double ??


----------



## RonanC (24 Apr 2009)

There is a massive sign on the left hand side of the Northbound M50 just before and after the gantry.


----------



## sam h (24 Apr 2009)

No, signage on our roads is terrible - they probably just haven;t gotten around to each.  But you do have to pay each way


----------



## gixxer (24 Apr 2009)

Hi Redtop,

Just in from work and used M50, both Northbound and Southbound, went from Lucan to Finglas and back, the signage in both directions are identical, clearly stating the payment requirements etc.

Regards,

Gixxer.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Its both sides that you need to pay for.


----------

